# [Regular Season Game 16] Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(8-7)/(7-6)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 27, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Parker / Bogans / Jefferson / McDyess / Duncan*


_*Preview*_


> Taking advantage of some home games against teams they expected to beat, the San Antonio Spurs have finally strung some wins together. Their emergence from an early-season slump, however, has yet to be tested on the road.
> 
> The Spurs look to extend their season-high winning streak to four games with their first road victory Friday night when they visit the Houston Rockets, in danger of losing consecutive games for the first time.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

spurs suck!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win-lose... so we will win today.:meditate:
Go Rockets.:rbanana:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Luis and Carl can't carry the load by themselves,and Trevor isn't enough by any means. 
Aaron is the X-factor every night.
Team defense,rotation and rebounding all needs improvement.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

8-0 run for Spurs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chuck Hayes is 0-8.:wtf:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

14-0 run for Spurs.:funny:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

7:30 minutes to make our first basket in the 3rd.:smackalot:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hate to say that,but it's time to bring back T-mac.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4 points in the quarter!!!:bowen:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We really need a goto guy.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

T-mac PnR is starting to look pretty good right now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ugliest game so far.
ariza,4-16 bad.
shane,0-2 bad.
chuck, 0/8 not even a FT.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Down by 10...not like Spurs doing anything special. 
Rockets just play baaaaaaaaad and shooting them selves in the foot.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Down by 7... 9:12 min. to go in 4th.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets need replace Battier or Hayes in strting lineup.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good game Lowry, Chase and Landry.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

There's no longer any argument why the Rockets don't need T-Mac


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

LOWRY...is the man!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry plays with alot more intensity and effort than Brooks!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry shutting Parker.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nobody can hit a shot.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh there is stil hope!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes LANDRYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

2 point game, go Rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Is Scola got hurt or something?
It just has no sense to bench your best player the entire 4th quarter, it's just unacceptable, even though when we still have a shot at this game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Why coach put in AB for Lowry? 
Lowry is locking down Parker.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

6 point game, 28 sec. to go.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brooks Misses An Open Layup.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Nvm. Tough loss. 3rd quarter killed us.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Finally we have a losing streak.:verysad:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Horrible 3rd qtr


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It's official. We need Ron Artest's friend from prison.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it. I guess now the team is headed back to reality. Not having that sure fire go to option is just killing us.


----------

